# A Little Help with HDMI Flicker



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a VIP211 and finally decided to connect to HDMI. At 1080i, there's an intolerable, constant flicker on my Philips set. I experimented with all of the TV's options - which didn't help - then the other modes on the 211 and luckily none of them flicker. I settled on 480p because it seems to have the best resolution and also the guide seems to fit better. With the other choices the guide is harder to read and overscans at the bottom of the screen.

Simple question - should I just follow what my eyes are telling me and stick with 480p or is there a better default choice I should be using?


----------



## iazhagan (Mar 26, 2008)

Skates said:


> I have a VIP211 and finally decided to connect to HDMI. At 1080i, there's an intolerable, constant flicker on my Philips set. I experimented with all of the TV's options - which didn't help - then the other modes on the 211 and luckily none of them flicker. I settled on 480p because it seems to have the best resolution and also the guide seems to fit better. With the other choices the guide is harder to read and overscans at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Simple question - should I just follow what my eyes are telling me and stick with 480p or is there a better default choice I should be using?


If you want to use the full resolution that your tv set offers then you should be setting the receiver to 1080i. If the flickering continues try a different cable. Does the flickering happen when using component cables for output?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

No, there wasn't any flicker with component at 1080i.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

Skates said:


> No, there wasn't any flicker with component at 1080i.


Then why try HDMI, it has issues all over?

fred


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

fredinva said:


> Then why try HDMI, it has issues all over?
> 
> fred


Far superior picture, even at lower resolution.

I tried swapping it with another HDMI cable - no difference.

Update: Turns out 480p didn't work too well after all - at night I could see horizontal lines in the picture. I ended up going with 720p instead. The picture is great and I can live with the slight overscan.


----------

